# Any word on a new software update?



## lakebum431 (Jun 30, 2005)

Has anyone heard when the software fix will be out for the 942. My wife has been very unhappy over the past couple of weeks because of the audio bugs. Hopefully they will have something for us very soon!


----------



## Jeff McClellan (Apr 22, 2002)

They are working on it and from what I have heard, it looks good.


----------



## elbyj (Jan 9, 2003)

For my edification since I recently installed a 942 -- what were the audio problems and what is the consensus of all the 942 "gurus" of the changes that will be included in the next software update?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Beta is very busy right now...that's all I can immediately say.


----------



## M Sparks (Sep 28, 2005)

elbyj said:


> For my edification since I recently installed a 942 -- what were the audio problems and what is the consensus of all the 942 "gurus" of the changes that will be included in the next software update?


I'm a newbie too, but basically, neither of the digital outputs seem to cope well with change. The HDMI goes to black when you switch from SD to HD or vice-versa. And the optical digital audio jack has many different glitches when "swapping" from one tuner to the other, and sometimes drops out entirely when "backing up" during a recorded event.

I hooked up the analog outputs and everythings fine for now. I won't care if the HDMI never gets fixed- I can't tell the difference between the componant outputs and the HDMI. It's only a minor remote-control programming annoyance (I have to cycle between the DVD and 942 inputs, instead of using a macro to go directly to the analog or digital inputs.) However, I will eventually get annoyed that I can't listen to DD5.1 tracks without a hassle.


----------



## Terry2f (May 20, 2005)

As far as I can tell, the audio bugs are new and annoying---last night, I was watching a pre-recorded program and suddenly found myself listening to the audio from a program being recorded.


----------



## Jon Spackman (Feb 7, 2005)

msparks- 

what tv do you have? are you sure there are no discretes for bot of your component inputs? Well what brand and model tv do you have and we can go from there.


----------



## M Sparks (Sep 28, 2005)

j5races- it's a Vizio L32. It has separate buttons for each TYPE of input, but you have to cycle through them. So there's a button for the single HDMI, a button for the single RGB, a button for the two Componant inputs, and one for the three standard "AV" inputs. Annoyingly, the s-video input- which I use for my SVHS machine is AV-3. So I always have to cycle through two blue screens to get to the VCR. The Componants are a minor annoyance by comparison. I will probably swap the inputs, so the DVD is input two- it gets used less. But I still can't set my remote up to automatically switch when you select Dish- if it was already on Dish the night before, it will switch to DVD.

It's more an issue for my wife. I solved it by setting up three buttons in the top corner of the remote's LCD screen for each device...labeled "power", "video", & "sound". If she can't hear it, she pushes "sound", if she can't see it, she pushes "video" until she does, and if none of those work, she trys the power button. So even though the IR codes are all different, she has the buttons in the same place with the same names. 

There's also "surround" and "wide" buttons underneath those. So if it SOUNDS "weird", she pushes "surround" and if it LOOKS "weird", she pushes "wide". If she's in DISH mode, the "wide" button is actually the "format" button. If she's in DVD or S-VHS mode, it's the wide button for the TV. Saves a lot of "training" on the new equipment.


----------



## Jeff McClellan (Apr 22, 2002)

Mark Lamutt said:


> Beta is very busy right now...that's all I can immediately say.


Gotten even busier. Patience everyone, Mark has all of our best interests at heart.


----------

